# fishing in the fraser



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

does anyone know any good spots to fish from land preferably close or in richmond?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

If you are have Tidal license here are the spots:

Tidal Fraser River, Mission - Richmond | Fishing with Rod

If you have Fresh Water license then navigate the site, I think it starts at Mission up. Vedder River is the way to go.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I wanna go to the vedder soon  springs are here


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

i have both licences


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jling said:


> I wanna go to the vedder soon  springs are here


I was there yesterday fishing the lower Vedder in my boat. Not a spring to be found. No one was catching any. Ive heard the Reds have already moved up stream. I might be heading back this weekend to try higher up the river. Im sure it will be jam packed so it will be a 5am trip


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

aquaticnovice604 said:


> does anyone know any good spots to fish from land preferably close or in richmond?


Annacis Island. Ive fished for pinks from the shore there.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

crimper said:


> If you are have Tidal license here are the spots:
> 
> Tidal Fraser River, Mission - Richmond | Fishing with Rod
> 
> If you have Fresh Water license then navigate the site, I think it starts at Mission up. Vedder River is the way to go.


The fresh water boundary starts at the mission bridge. Anything below it is tidal anything above it id fresh. Dont forget you need a salmon tag aswell.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

time to check Annacis Island out lol the small little bullhead are getting a little boring


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I was there yesterday fishing the lower Vedder in my boat. Not a spring to be found. No one was catching any. Ive heard the Reds have already moved up stream. I might be heading back this weekend to try higher up the river. Im sure it will be jam packed so it will be a 5am trip


Are there any pinks by the train rail bridge yet,? And springs there ?


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

pinks according to DFO just started passing


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

All the pinks are near squamish. Chilling near furry creek from what Ive heard. No pinks in the vedder as far as I know. Cap river is apparently fishing good right now aswell


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jling said:


> Are there any pinks by the train rail bridge yet,? And springs there ?


Springs are apparently at the railroad bridge. Thats my favorite spot but over the years it getting over crowded with meat hunters rather than anglers. No offence to those after food. Im just more of a catch and release guy although the freezer is in need of a few salmon. Ive been lake fishing for trout all summer. Time to land a monster chinook


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

aquaticnovice604 said:


> time to check Annacis Island out lol the small little bullhead are getting a little boring


My buddy went there all the time last year and the year before. Ive only been there once. There is a beach that has a man made rock wall you can go out on to cast futher out. I cant remember exactly where it is. Google map the island and look for it.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

theres a lake in surrey i know has salmon but trick is to get a bite


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

aquaticnovice604 said:


> theres a lake in surrey i know has salmon but trick is to get a bite


Not sure about that. Salmon dont return to lakes. Unless you are concidering kokanee a salmon. Which I think they are but normal salmon you wont find in a lake. Salmon once they hit the river stop eating so its always a challenge to get a bite. They strike because of aggression not hunger.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Loll are you a bottom bouncer ??? Ahha


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jling said:


> Loll are you a bottom bouncer ??? Ahha


Im a bottom bouncer, float fisher, fly fisher, ocean fisher, trolling fisher, ice fisher, lake fisher LOL. You name it, I fish for it. There are few things in life I find as enjoyable as catching a fish. One thing more enjoyable is teaching someone how to fish. Than watching them catch one. Not much sweeter than that. THE TUG IS THE DRUG. Jling


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

im learing how to flyfish lol


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

lol yup FISH ON!!!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

i still need to learn lol im used to bottom fishing though


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

aquaticnovice604 said:


> i still need to learn lol im used to bottom fishing though


It sounds like we need to meet up. Ill take you out fishing. I cant guarantee you will catch a fish but you will learn and we will have lots fun. Send me a pm. Ill take you out. There is no better feeling to me than teaching someone how to fish and than watching them catch a fish shortly after. The tug is the drug!!!!! Fish on


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

that'd be awesome! first ill go look for a better rod lol


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

As a kid I used to fish in the Fraser river right where the Knight road bridge is now...funny story...we used to catch nothing but bull heads...we fished everyday during the summer and caught nothing but bull heads...then one day my buddy gets a sharp tug on his line and his reel starts spinning like crazy...so he grabs it, sets the hook and starts reeling it in....slowly at first then a little faster until we see this fish come to the surface...it was about 2 feet long....turned out to be a young sturgeon...we landed it, took the hook out its mouth and pushed it back in the water...the size of the fish scared the heck out of us and fact that his reel spun as fast as what it did, lead us to believe we had landed a whale! I wonder if that fish is still alive...those things live forever. You see the odd news story about people landing very large sturgeon in the Fraser near Mission now and then, glad to see they are a catch and release fish, those things are prehistoric looking....ugly is an understatement!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol hey that's the bridge i frequent into vancouver


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well that bridge was completed the year I left Grade 6...before that we had to cross the river at the Patullo, Queensborough, Oak Street or the rickety old Fraser Street Bridge with one section of it was a swing bridge and the second section was a wooden deck...yes sorry to state I am that old!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> As a kid I used to fish in the Fraser river right where the Knight road bridge is now...funny story...we used to catch nothing but bull heads...we fished everyday during the summer and caught nothing but bull heads...then one day my buddy gets a sharp tug on his line and his reel starts spinning like crazy...so he grabs it, sets the hook and starts reeling it in....slowly at first then a little faster until we see this fish come to the surface...it was about 2 feet long....turned out to be a young sturgeon...we landed it, took the hook out its mouth and pushed it back in the water...the size of the fish scared the heck out of us and fact that his reel spun as fast as what it did, lead us to believe we had landed a whale! I wonder if that fish is still alive...those things live forever. You see the odd news story about people landing very large sturgeon in the Fraser near Mission now and then, glad to see they are a catch and release fish, those things are prehistoric looking....ugly is an understatement!


Your reell spinning super fast is one of the greatest thrills of fishing. Thats what I live for. "A reel burner".

Hopefully the fish you caught is alive. Good story. Riverside fly and tackle hosts a sturgeon fishing derby every year. 2 years ago in the derby my buddies wife landed a 6ft. I was on the boat so I got to see one of these monsters first hand. Ugly fish. One heck of a fight.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

still amazes me that every time im on no 2 dock or another just from steveston i get a bullhead and a local reels in a whitefish or whatever there called lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I've caught sturgeon over 10'... 4 of them... I'm still waiting for a record breaker.... Best day we ever had was 17 fish for the day and none were under 6 feet. 3 of the 10 footers I caught were caught that day. It was epic. They were all caught near Langley 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

i plan on going to Annacis to try my luck


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Not sure about that. Salmon dont return to lakes. Unless you are concidering kokanee a salmon. Which I think they are but normal salmon you wont find in a lake. Salmon once they hit the river stop eating so its always a challenge to get a bite. They strike because of aggression not hunger.


Ive been to a few lakes where the salmon go through them to continue up to other rivers/tributaries. Quite the surprise when trout fishing to hook up a big spring.

Mabel lake is a prime example, or was many years ago, and the window of opportunity was short. Best fish story from there was a well known author having his rod snapped by a massive spring, but managed to hold the rod together with his bare hands and land it on his own. Good ol fish stories


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i wanted to go to vedder today but to late i guess


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

im going to try heading for annacis early


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

any of these areas good?
Derby Reach
down stream from mission abby bridge 
haney/mapl ridge warf


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l want to go fishing on tuesday or wedensday. Veddar Fraser, where ever there are red spring. Anyone in?? PM me


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are going on Friday, I can come. If you are going for red in the vedder, they are a bit older now. I think the prime time is passed already.


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

If you want pinks then go to the A-frame landmark on river road. You will see people fishing there... best lure to use is a pink and silver crocodile weigh with pencil lead just enough to get out there. tug tug.... FISH ON!!!! good luck.


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Early september the coho hit the vedder at the old meat hole (rotary vedder trail) use a small # 2 pink pearl corkie with either boraxed roe or a single jensen egg... float to the tail... FISH ON!!! also baileys bridge on keith wilson road in chilliwack under the bridge a nice deep holding area... soon will be coho and huge!!! white springs. I'm on the island now but up to a month ago have fished the local rivers since a child... Good luck...


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Not really!!! but there is a good spot at the island 22 campsite on the rocks cast emerald green or pink crocodiles. I have always got my limit there. Good luck


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks fishgal!


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

NO problem! One thing I know is fishing lol wish I knew as much about the care of tropicals lol


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

charles said:


> if you are going on Friday, I can come. If you are going for red in the vedder, they are a bit older now. I think the prime time is passed already.


haha im going friday as well 
by the train bridge where you drive down lol


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

im still learning tropicals too always something new


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

I can go sat-wed. any takers. weekend fishing....going to have to be early.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l need a navigater.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

train bridge is a snag fest. I don't go there. Not my cup of tea. You might want to go to a few better area like Wilson or peach road. I heard those produced quite ok. I would go up river as most are up there down seeing this is late for red spring. 

I think I ask is to learn to tell the differences between steelhead, sockeye, and all other type of salmon. Practice good catch and release. Always id the fish first in water before dragging it up the blank. Never wear gloves to handle the fish. Never stick your hands in the gills to handle the fish or a hero photo op..

Practice short floating. Anything longer than 24" leader is not necessary. If your float is not sitting straight up and down, your float to weight is too long or longer than the deph of the river. try shorten to get a natural drift. You will be surprise how effective it is to short float. 

Tight lines.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

lol i fly fishing today keith wilson is a good spot thats where my dad cuaght his 54LB spring salmon thats also 47inches 

i didnt mean at the train bridge you know the part when you drive all the away down to end and you drive down that fishing spot i meant not by the bridge its way to dangeroues there
i say its dangeroues becuause what if you slip and fall your done lol or a fish pulls you thats why i dont go to the train bridge 
keith wilson is good 
i like allisons pool as well i heard there up there now 


when fishing is slow like this i only fly fish since not many ppl there and i get to practice fly fishing way to hard to fly fish when its best lol 

which spot are you going today?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

wow! you guys are teasing me... I wanna go with you guys if i'm not busy just to have fun out there.

have fun and snag those monsters out there lol


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Use a shrimp pattern with a sink tip... just above Allison pool there is a spot you have to climb down to the tail is shallow and the head is fast but about 20 ft to the other side of the river cast in the slow swam slot water. I have landed steelies there, springs and coho... It's a resting spot before they push up to the hatchery.... All my secret spots getting known now. lol I have to learn new ones here!!!! Oh... If you bait cast use ghost shrimp. I used to pump them in boundary bay, tsawassen on a low tide. Killer there!!! good fishing!!!


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

For snags I switch to slinkies. I make them out of parachute cording and shot. Just burn the ends and stick a three way swivel your good to go. Never get snags again lol! I use the heavier ones for fast water... Good luck!!!!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

im beginning to like you fishgal! lmao


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

giving good spots


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

the rains should start the springs moving 
good luck


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

fishgal007 said:


> Use a shrimp pattern with a sink tip... just above Allison pool there is a spot you have to climb down to the tail is shallow and the head is fast but about 20 ft to the other side of the river cast in the slow swam slot water. I have landed steelies there, springs and coho... It's a resting spot before they push up to the hatchery.... All my secret spots getting known now. lol I have to learn new ones here!!!! Oh... If you bait cast use ghost shrimp. I used to pump them in boundary bay, tsawassen on a low tide. Killer there!!! good fishing!!!


drove by today no one there i also went up river talked to the fisherman there not catching a single fish! i even drove up to the hatchrey and drove down not a single fish being cuaght!


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wait for the rains to start in early September and watch the fish team in that spot..... August can be very spotty until the coho start...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

jling said:


> drove by today no one there i also went up river talked to the fisherman there not catching a single fish! i even drove up to the hatchrey and drove down not a single fish being cuaght!


Wait, aren't you 15? What is the legal driving age now in BC?


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

16 is legal


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

charles said:


> Wait, aren't you 15? What is the legal driving age now in BC?


Haha I was with my dad yenno LOL my dad fishes to


----------

